# Kansas 2020 Season



## KS_forager (Apr 21, 2018)

Time to start a new 2020 hunting thread... in times like these, we need some good foraging news.

Soil temps are still a tad cool, but it will not take much to increase them.


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

It's shaping up to be a good season! Mayapples are a good indicator, another thing I go by is my asparagus patch, if it's up morels are up! Looking forward to the season!


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

I noticed today the dandelions are up , here and there. Temps look good for next week. I think things are going to happen then. I'm taking a weeks vacation next week .


----------



## Leck (Mar 10, 2020)

Finding a few little ones around southeast kansas parsons area


----------



## woodsygirl (May 12, 2017)

Yes, the juices are flowing. Glad to see the moisture and warm temps. I've always watched for the blue violets and redbuds. Once upon a time, I went with my Grandpa, hunting south of Wichita. Not much luck there in recent years. If anyone could point me in a different direction where I might strike gold, would be so grateful. Last year, I looked around Howard, but no luck.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

woodsygirl said:


> Yes, the juices are flowing. Glad to see the moisture and warm temps. I've always watched for the blue violets and redbuds. Once upon a time, I went with my Grandpa, hunting south of Wichita. Not much luck there in recent years. If anyone could point me in a different direction where I might strike gold, would be so grateful. Last year, I looked around Howard, but no luck.


Ever hunt around L. Cheney? Its a long ways from me but I found some there when I hunted it, and it was a bad year that year in most places. Lots of cottonwoods.


----------



## dragon76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Leck said:


> Finding a few little ones around southeast kansas parsons area


what county ? if you don't mind


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Found a couple babies today


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

What part of KS did you find them verdimorels?


----------



## verdimorels (Apr 4, 2015)

Se


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I am north of you around I-70. Thinking a few more days around here.


----------



## Leck (Mar 10, 2020)

dragon76 said:


> what county ? if you don't mind


Neosho


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found 31 this morning in SEK. Happened to see one along the road . Got out to pick and found a little gold mine. Be morels and crappie for supper tomorrow.


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found another 15 in a short little hunt this morning.


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

woodsygirl said:


> Yes, the juices are flowing. Glad to see the moisture and warm temps. I've always watched for the blue violets and redbuds. Once upon a time, I went with my Grandpa, hunting south of Wichita. Not much luck there in recent years. If anyone could point me in a different direction where I might strike gold, would be so grateful. Last year, I looked around Howard, but no luck.


My cousin lives in Andover. She would never give up her spot but it was on the outskirts of town. Idk how far you are from there but it'd be worth looking around. Best of luck!!!


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Well...started strong on Saturday....sunday only half of what I found on saturday...today only two. Still a week early in my opinion , so from this point on things should trend back up.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

morel_man said:


> Found another 15 in a short little hunt this morning.


You find those on cottonwoods or something else morel man


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Found them on Cedars. I usually dont find them around Cedars untill later in the flush. These were all yellows


----------



## Paperchaserr102 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm in shawnee co. Found a bag full last year.. was wondering where everyone is at and if anyone is finding any around here? I went out sunday wasnt lucky..


----------



## Paperchaserr102 (Apr 1, 2020)

Paperchaserr102 said:


> I'm in shawnee co. Found a bag full last year.. was wondering where everyone is at and if anyone is finding any around here? I went out sunday wasnt lucky..


Was just wondering if I need to wait a week or so


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Paperchaserr102 said:


> Was just wondering if I need to wait a week or so


I'm in Douglas county and haven't gone yet but contemplating later today. What type of terrain did you hunt in? Hills, creekbeds, river bottoms? Did you bring any ticks home?


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

In SEK it is usually best from about April 7th to April 20th. With Morels you never know. Those dates are when I typically start looking harder than I have been .


----------



## Morespore (Apr 2, 2020)

I've been wanting to find morels for a while now. Started too late last year, so this year will be my first real season trying. 

My question is, do they grow southwest of Wichita at all? I have access to some good river / creek ground but don't want to waste time if there is little growth down that way (towards Harper).


----------



## morel_man (Mar 26, 2015)

Morespore said:


> I've been wanting to find morels for a while now. Started too late last year, so this year will be my first real season trying.
> 
> My question is, do they grow southwest of Wichita at all? I have access to some good river / creek ground but don't want to waste time if there is little growth down that way (towards Harper).


I lived out in Harper many , many years ago. I used to find them north of Harper on a creek that crossed Murdoch rd and Northwest of Harper a few miles on a creek...dont remember the names of the creek but cottonwood were the tree of choice out there. I covered a few small areas today in SEK and found 12...all fresh .


----------



## Laslo Holifield (Apr 11, 2020)

New member. Going today in the south KC area. Maybe Blue River. Will report back.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been out a few times around Lawrence and have had no luck so far. Many of the waterways saw significant flooding over the last year and were quite waterlogged and covered in debris. Much of the undergrowth was also dead and gone. They just didn't look very hospitable for mushrooms. I've heard that people are finding them in the area but I haven't heard of anyone finding large quantities. In an average year I still wouldn't be finding large amounts for another week or so maybe everything is ok... I'd say it's a weird year but I'm pretty sure I say that every year.


----------



## Salt (Apr 14, 2019)

I'm in the same area tickbait and observed the same conditions in some of my lower areas. I wondered if the floods would have any impact on the Morel production this year. You would think it would make the ground more fertile - but it may go the other way by washing in too much debris and carrying out leaves and spoors. I've been out several times also this spring and haven't seen the first one although I have three tick bites to show for my efforts! All signs are there and there should have been something out before the cold front yesterday, but nada.... Frustrating thing is my cousin in Johnson County just 30 miles away found their first ones on 4/7 and on 4/8 picked 90. I agree that normally we have a few more days to wait before the first bloom around here. My annual first mushroom find is Apr 15. With this 1/2" of rain we had yesterday and a couple days of sun and warmer temps they just might bust loose this weekend.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope you're right. My uneducated speculation is that morels like to come up in areas with some ground cover, but not too much. That way they have sun protection but can also disperse spores. When I'm walking through new terrain, I tend to gravitate towards the areas with a certain mix of dirt/underbrush/grass- not too much of any of them. The river banks and waterways look bare right now. I don't do a lot of hillsides, maybe that's the way to go right now. (unrelated- I tried to post this and got a message saying that it was blocked because it was spam-like content. What am I doing wrong??)


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Also, if anyone wants to buy a diploma to a Chinese university, just let me know. I'll give you a good deal.


----------



## Sureshot312 (Apr 14, 2020)

woodsygirl said:


> Yes, the juices are flowing. Glad to see the moisture and warm temps. I've always watched for the blue violets and redbuds. Once upon a time, I went with my Grandpa, hunting south of Wichita. Not much luck there in recent years. If anyone could point me in a different direction where I might strike gold, would be so grateful. Last year, I looked around Howard, but no luck.


I used to hunt on the north side of cheney lake. Also had good luck around Harper area.


----------



## MichaelB (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm in south central Ks. I found 6 or 7 little ones that were dried and rock hard. Cedar on the edge of a field.


----------



## Laslo Holifield (Apr 11, 2020)

I didn't find any along the Blue River in south JoCo last weekend, but was a nice walk and good to get out of the house. I suspect we'll start hearing of some bounties this weekend and next. Will try to get back out.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I went out in the Lawrence area and found a handful of small to medium whites- no more than 20 and all under elms. Everything around here still has that early season feel. Should be plenty of time left in the season. Hopefully we don’t get rained out like last year. That was weird- the first time I ever went without finding many morels under sycamores. The woods just turned into a swamp in the mid part of the season.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

Great! We just hit that part of the season where everyone stops posting and sharing information. That means they must be coming up.


----------



## Laslo Holifield (Apr 11, 2020)

I can assure you my lack of info is not due to success.


----------



## tickbait (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope that changes soon for you. I’ve just been noticing the trend in the last few years where people clam up once the season starts going.


----------



## Brdhntr (May 29, 2019)

Went west of Leavenworth on Tuesday found a mix of greys and yellows some I couldn't pick because of the freeze last week.


----------



## Samuel Sexton (Apr 23, 2020)

Chicken of the woods?


----------

